# Toilet Operation?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can anyone direct me to toilet operation instructions? I did a search and did not come up with anything. Did a google search and I printed out the owners manual but there are not operating instructions.

The last time I was in a trailer with a toilet was back in the 70's in which there was a chemical toilet, you would put chemicals in the toilet and when you flushed there was mix of water and chemical that would rinse the bowl when you flushed.

The RV toilets now don't seem to function the same way.

Do they only flush with water now?

What do I do to start it up when I get to a campground?

What do I do when we are getting ready to leave?

The tech at the RV place never went over this with us.

We have a 2002 with a Thetford Aqua Magic hand flush.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Momto4boyz62 said:


> Can anyone direct me to toilet operation instructions? I did a search and did not come up with anything. Did a google search and I printed out the owners manual but there are not operating instructions.
> 
> The last time I was in a trailer with a toilet was back in the 70's in which there was a chemical toilet, you would put chemicals in the toilet and when you flushed there was mix of water and chemical that would rinse the bowl when you flushed.
> 
> ...


You need to purchase a bottle of toilet deodorizer. You may have received a bottle as part of your start-up kit. After you have dumped your black water tank upon leaving the campground, add 4 oz. of the deoderizer to a gallon or so of warm water. I usually fill a bucket from the hot water faucet as part of breaking down camp. After dumping pour the mixture down the toilet, while holding the trap door open. Leave a small amount and pour in afterr closing the trap to leave in the bowl to keep the seal lubricated.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This will get a lot of different thoghts for sure.
Yes, they only flush with water.
I just drop chemicals in toilet with a liitle water before a trip, there are several types, liquid or packets etc. Depending on how long before I can dump will determine how much I use in tank. Use toilet paper that will dissolve easy in water and as in my case with 2 girls and the wife, on how much water I add so it does not clog later.

What I do at a campground is add chemicals and water in the black tank, leave valve closed. I leave the grey water valve open. ( this is assuming you are hooked up to sewer) As black tanks gets over half full I will close grey water and let it fill up somewhat, so I can flush black first and then use grey to help flush out hose. Depending on length of stay you can play this game.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

To start, the chemicals go down in the holding tank. Open the valve and pour a few ounces in. Follow that up with about a gallon of water. The toilet operation is pretty straight forward. As long as you have water in the tank and the pump is on, you simply pull the handle and the valve opens and water flushes everything down.
The inside handle fills the bowl with water if necessary.

Nothing special to do when you pack up- dump the holding tank if necessary. I personally do not dump after every weekend trip. I like to have the tank close to full, it allows solids more time to break down and they flush better with more liquid.

I just realized I'm typing all this while eating my breakfast sandwich- yum!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If there is a Super Walmart near you -- they have the biodegradable deodorizer bottles and packets cheaper then anyone I have seen .... you can buy the 2 oz dry packets and add one or the 8 oz bottles and add 2 ozs of liquid ...

Its all about timing .. when to add the packets .. and there is no wrong way of doing it... I add mine 2 ozs before I leave from home and dump one gallon of hot water down the toilet... that way along the route it has time to help break down and clean any remaining waste in there ... by the time I get where I need to go everything is MINTY fresh ..


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you go on a short trip and only partially fill the black tank with black tank stuff. It may not completely flow out when it is time to dump. So I always top the black tank up with remaining fresh water I have on board so that I get the maximum flush on first dump.

I do not have a quickie flush kit and am surprised that it has not been mentioned but it is a nice addition to help keep your tank squeaky clean.

I finish the dump routine by adding one black tank pouch (much less chance of turning everything in the bathroom blue by using the dry pouches) then add two full bowl flushes. Then it is ready for the next trip.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Also...
Check the OUTBACKERS.COM FAQ. (on the main page)
I've just updated it, and it includes a page on BLACK & GRAY TANK MAINTENANCE with some great advice.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Also...
> Check the OUTBACKERS.COM FAQ. (on the main page)
> I've just updated it, and it includes a page on BLACK & GRAY TANK MAINTENANCE with some great advice.
> [snapback]31902[/snapback]​


Another great hit if you become clogged....put some ice cubes down and drive around. The ice cubes help break up the clog and then they melt.

The FAQ is great.

If you are into mods the quicky flush is the way to go.

Thor


----------

